# Anyone using Tessie.io?



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I came across the Tessie app on another platform, and decided to download it. So far, I'm liking it. The one thing I don't like is that there is no web version to browse data. IMO, TeslaFI is still the leader in data granularity. But this one is pretty nice and I'm getting into the controls and the watch app.

Anyone else using it?

https://tessie.io/


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like a nice app. Personally I use StatsApp

https://www.maadotaa.com


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TrevP said:


> Looks like a nice app. Personally I use StatsApp
> 
> https://www.maadotaa.com


I have eyed Stats App but not wanted to take the plunge since there is no trial period (that I'm aware of anyway).


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

As an Apple user I love it. I use it to control my car via shortcuts either via Siri or my Apple Watch with a complication. A single tap on my watch and it opens my trunk!!
Triple tap the back of my iPhone and a list of Statsup shortcuts pops up. Super convenient


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> As an Apple user I love it. I use it to control my car via shortcuts either via Siri or my Apple Watch with a complication. A single tap on my watch and it opens my trunk!!
> Triple tap the back of my iPhone and a list of Statsup shortcuts pops up. Super convenient


How has the app been for you? Lately it's been extremely buggy, especially when it comes to the widgets and watch apps.


----------

